# How to find out who is using my wifi.?



## Duke (Mar 22, 2012)

hi guyz i baught a new Belkin Basic N150 router(F7D1301ZB) itz working great but the user console is very poor i barely understand anyting about it! i gave ma neighbour my wifi password once am afraid he is using it all the time! so i just want to know wether he is using my wifi all the time r what .?? i  couldn't find a place where the no. of users is visilble so can u guyz just tell me how to find wifi users on ma router.?  

Thankz in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

How to Tell If an Outside User Is on Your Wireless Network
How Can I Find Out If Someone?s Stealing My Wi-Fi?


----------



## asingh (Mar 22, 2012)

^^
Good links.


----------



## Duke (Mar 22, 2012)

thnx pal! i did know ma defaullt gateway i used it to open ma belkinz but didn't know wer to find it! but now i know that i need to check ma  DHCP Client List !!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

You can also use "net view" command in DOS to view connected users, it won't show linux users though. You can also use an IP scanner which works for sure if everything fails.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

Duke said:


> thnx pal! i did know ma defaullt gateway i used it to open ma belkinz but didn't know wer to find it! but now i know that i need to check ma  DHCP Client List !!



Happy to hear the links helped


----------

